

Ask HN: Lyrics and Tablature databases? - sadhacker

I've been mocking up a simple tablature and lyrics website, something completely free (call it a labor of love) with grand delusions of destroying all of the awful ad-based spyware sites masquerading as tab/lyrics databases.. I've noticed that most of these sites seem to have similar or not identical libraries, so I'm wondering if there are some big open-source libraries of this content, or if they all just steal from each other via scraping?
======
nolite
alot of the huge open source archives that once existed were attacked and shut
down for copyright violations.. so..

~~~
sadhacker
So I should host this outside of the US?

